# New social network for classical musicians



## valerius85 (Aug 12, 2015)

Dear fellow musicians could you please help me out with a very short survey?

The survey will allow us to understand the potential of a new social network that aims to bring together classical composers and performers.

Please find the survey at http://goo.gl/forms/cnK9Ovolx8

Our idea is to develop an online platform that may close the gap between composers and performers, so that composers might have their music performed while performers may find original music they like playing. In our view, this social network could help to promote today's music, giving an opportunity to any composer to have her/his music performed.

Do you think there's a need for such an online platform? And why is that the case?

Finally, do you think performers are interested in experimenting with new music, and therefore would find a valuable reason to join this platform?

I'm totally open to any kind of comments and feedback.

Thanks.


----------

